# Sad goodbye to my 11 month old GSD



## JamesKrickeberg (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I posted around Christmas time about my GSD Wes possibly having MMM (Masticatory Muscle Myositis). The original thread is here... http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/514585-masticatory-muscle-myositis-mmm-gsd.html

A couple weeks after that post we found out Wes did indeed have MMM. He was on Prednisone 30mg twice daily and Tramadol for pain. The Prednisone had his jaw function back to normal within a couple of days. Wes quickly gained weight due to the extreme hunger and thirst side-effects of the steroid. My biggest fear putting him on such a high dose of steroid was that he would be susceptible to some sort of larger infection due to his compromised immune system. With an aggressive auto immune disease like MMM the high dose steroids seemed imperative. Things were going fine for weeks beyond an eye infection that we treated with some antibiotic drops. 

After 10 weeks on the Prednisone Wes developed a very aggressive infection either in his spine or brain and lost the ability to use any of his limbs over the course of one day. Words can't describe the difficulty of the decision, but after realizing Wes just could not be treated any further due to the severity of the infection and his other health issue he was euthanized on the evening of March 2nd. He was 11 months old and would have been 1 year on 3/28.

My girlfriend and I are incredibly sad and cannot believe that Wes didn't get to see his 1st birthday. He was the sweetest and kindest dog I've ever owned or met. I could talk for hours about all the little things that will make me remember him forever. I still haven't accepted that he is gone and I'm still at a loss for words about how he went from being a healthy pup to having MMM to developing the infection that took his life all in less than three months.

I will say I am incredibly grateful that I have Turbo, another GSD, who is going to be 2 years old on 4/8. He is healthy and misses his brother very much. Having him with us has helped make the last couple days a bit easier. I was looking forward to watching them live their lives together as they got older, but all of that has changed now.

Thank you for reading my story. I wish the best health to all of your dogs and hope that no one has to deal with MMM. I've attached a picture of Wes from when he was around 6 months old (before the weight gain and muscle loss in his face from MMM and the steroids).


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww man I am so sorry! It always sucks to lose a dog but to lose one so young is just unimaginable!

Sadly myself am in that club and in the 8 week new puppy 9 week gone puppy club...Hedi Boxer/ Parvo! So when we say we know how you feel you can pretty much believe it!

In that vein as much as it hurts now it will get better with time! The pain will go away and you will be able to remember your boy without your heart feeling like it's going to break!

Take Care


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry for y'alls loss. Up to this point I have only experienced the loss of small pets such as hamsters and guinea pigs, and even then I cried like a baby. I can only imagine what it will be when I lose my first dog. My Koda is my heart dog and I dread the day she leaves me. I'm so sorry for what you're going through, and to lose one so young is a terrible thing to go through. Think about all of the happy memories, and know that, although you miss him, he is no longer living in pain or suffering. He might not have lived long, but he loved you with all his being, with the time he had. 

Each flower has a season, some longer than others, but the joy and beauty they bring to our lives, is worth the pain we feel when they die. 

:hugs:


----------



## Marcm157 (Jan 19, 2015)

I am so sorry for your incredible loss. I have never lost a dog so young and can't imagine the pain you are feeling. Hang in there and stay strong and focused for Turbo... My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I am SO sorry! To lose one so young, heartbreaking. They should be with us forever! 

It sounds like you did everything you could for him. At least his suffering is ended. <3 and hugs to you


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Wes was a very handsome boy! He left way too soon, and I am deeply sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories. Deb


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Such a sad story  I am sorry for your loss of Wes.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

It's heartbreaking to lose any pet, but particularly one so young. I am so very sorry, but be comforted that he knew you loved him and did everything you could for him.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I hope with time the special memories will help ease the heartbreak. RIP Wes.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful boy!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss. I had one go very early many years ago from another disease and it still hurts.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, such a tragedy, such a sweet, young dog... He will be watching over you...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sorry your guy came down with this. It's very sad to loose them but to have one die so young seems tragic.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

RIP Wes


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lose them way to early even when they make it to old age. Forever is not long enough. Just know that he will walk beside you in spirit and one day you will meet again at the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So very sorry for the loss of your young, handsome boy :hugs: The pain will lessen someday, and you'll be able to look back on him and your memories together and smile.


I lost an 11 month old cat some years ago, and it broke me pretty hard - I reacted pretty badly to it, throwing up I cried so much, I even fell to the floor & wailed his name over and over when I found out. I think it was a lot due to expecting him to live a long, healthy life, and losing him suddenly a month before his first birthday instead. It's never easy, regardless of age, and many-an-animal has broke my heart with its passing. When either of my current cats leave me, I can't even begin to imagine the pain - they're my heart kitties. Ruger, I don't even want to think about ... and I know Jasmine probably has less than 5 years left in her :/ We never have them long enough.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

it never gets any easier. At least most of us have had them for years before having to make the "decision". How painful and sad you had to do this to one so young. /hugs


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh man, I'm sorry your dog Wes came down with this disease OP. Like others have said, cherish the memories and be strong for Turbo .


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So very sorry for having to lose your young dog. I went through this two years ago and lost my Wolfy Dog at 17 months old. My breeder supported me greatly and now I have an amazingly health one, Deja. 
What did your breeder say/respond? I know it won't get your dog back, but it may help getting his/her support.
Heal well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. What a pretty boy.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss Wes. That was such a short time you had with him, but I'm glad you do have good memories also to remember about him and the paw prints he left on your hearts. I'm also glad you have Turbo to help you both thru these days, that helps a lot, I know. Rest in peace sweet Wes. Peace to you.


----------



## Teroo&Fergus (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm so very sorry. Saying a prayer for you and your beautiful boy.


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.....


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

James, 

I'm so very sorry to hear that you lost your beautiful Wesson. It's so heartbreaking to lose such a young pup, I was hoping and praying that he would be able to beat this devastating disease. The side effects of the pred treatment can definitely be dangerous and frightening. 

When my Yukon was about 9-1/2 years old he was diagnosed with poly-myositis and I lost him when he was about 10-1/2. At least he was able to lead a good full life before he succumbed to it.

Take care.


----------

